# Best Inlet / Outlet for external filter.



## dkm (24 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I have a external filter (JBL) that uses 16/22 tubing and I am not that keen on the inlet/outlet from the aquarium. 

Except glass lily pipes what inlet/outlets do people think are the best. Only consideration is I have a trim around the top of my tank so the inlet/outlet has to drop approx 10cm before they are under the water level! That's why I cant use lily pipes unless someone knows of any that have a big drop.

Any suggestions welcome.

Regards

Dave


----------



## dkm (24 Aug 2010)

PS not that keen on the eheim green tubing as well.

dave


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2010)

Hmmm, from a flow point, the lily pipes aren't all that great anyways, spray bars would be perfect for the job but I don't know if the JBL ones will fit. I've had good success with vertical spraybars which helps minimise their encroachment but they'll never quiet match the minimal intrusion of a lilly.


----------



## nry (24 Aug 2010)

Can you get decently priced glass spraybars?


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2010)

The original one that used to be Â£60 is Â£30 on AE last time I checked.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Hmmm, from a flow point, the lily pipes aren't all that great anyways, spray bars would be perfect for the job but I don't know if the JBL ones will fit. I've had good success with vertical spraybars which helps minimise their encroachment but they'll never quiet match the minimal intrusion of a lilly.





			
				nry said:
			
		

> Can you get decently priced glass spraybars?



Its not so much the lily that is the problem it is the glass.  Glass spraybars and lilys etc are much thicker, not in their actual outer diameter but in the thickness of the actual glass.  That therefore restricts the flow a little.

So whether it be a spraybar or lily pipe you get a slight restriction compared to the thinner acrylic.

However I use glassware and just accept it.  I find them easier to clean and of course more aesthetically pleasing.

Agree on the Eheim hosing.  I also found that they weren't much good for my setup either.  My hoses take spiral towards the tank and the Eheim hoses (when new!!!) kinked within seconds.  Therefore in went some hoses from the cheapo tetratec which the Eheim replaced and voila.  problem solved   I think the Eheim is much better but the tubing is not very good.

AC


----------



## dkm (24 Aug 2010)

Cheers guys,

Some interesting stuff. I find that if eheim hosing is placed in a sink full of very hot water then taken out after ten mins you can then lay it straight until it cools which then stays straight. I dont like their 'shepherds' crooks etc. And their return installation set does not drop far enough to reach the water level. 

So I am after a inlet and outlet that looks nice but safe at the same time. I cant find any that are really good quality. 

regards

dave


----------



## andyh (25 Aug 2010)

Hello

Eheim do offer an alternate, their proffessional installation kits allow via extensions to drop the return to any level in the tank. They arent widely know about. 

If you look at *Bogwoods* journal; http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10744 you can see later in his thread he has got his return/outlet some 8-10 inches under the water.

Avaiable in lots of different parts, spray bar, jet diffuser, twin jet diffuser. If you PM Bogwood, he can probaly answer your questions as he bought several parts and has played with them all. There was an online shop he used that sold every single part ask him about it, he will be more than happy to help.  

They dont look bad either a smoked grey finish, no green anywhere!


----------



## dkm (26 Aug 2010)

Thank you for the info andyh.

I have just looked at his thread and it may be the best option. Will have a search around and if I cant find anything I will PM bogwood for some advice. 

Again thank you.

Regards

dave


----------



## JAS (30 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> They dont look bad either a smoked grey finish, no green anywhere!



I used to love the Eheim Installation kits, but after a year or so of use I found the smoked grey ABS would turn cloudy white.

It didn't matter so much if all the parts were purchased and installed at the same time, but when I needed to change things around and buy new extensions or fittings, it looked horrible. I either had to replace everything, or put up with a hotchpotch of parts that didn't match each other at all.

Now I use JBL's old style inlets and outlets. They're pretty much identical to Eheim's green pipework, only not green.


----------

